# 92' Godin Artisan ST-V



## ELKabong (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I currently purchased a 92 Godin Artisan ST-V, (The one w/ the birds eye maple quilted top), and i am having trouble finding any info on line. I was wondering if anyone out there knows any info on these guitars or can point me in the right direction on where to find some info on it.

Thanx


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

The Godin forum  might be a good place to start. 

The older Godins were fantastic guitars. I think you'll find you want to hang on to that one.


----------



## ELKabong (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanx for replying, I will definitly check out that site. 

Cheers


----------



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

I was also going to recommend the Godin forum, as there are some really knowledgeable guys over there. Those have the... unusual body shape right? I really like those. Post pictures if you get a chance!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's the forum link:

http://www.godinforum.com/forum/index.php

Good luck!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ELKabong (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanx guys,

As soon as i can get out of Haiti and back home i will ddefinatly post them


----------



## koenibaby (Feb 10, 2010)

*1992 Artisan ST V*

You can find some info about my artisan ST V via link below. Serial nr. 10430. Info comes from Godin and what I read on my equipment. 

http://www.guitar-museum.com/guitar-57217-Godin-Artisan-ST5-1992-USA


----------



## koenibaby (Feb 10, 2010)

*Artisan ST V*

And some more pictures here. 
http://images.google.be/imgres?imgu...ls=org.mozilla:nl:official&sa=N&start=20&um=1


----------



## ELKabong (Feb 7, 2010)

That was great......Thanx

Dean


----------

